# 46 Assorted Bucktail Jigs. Mostly Sea Striker. 1/2oz - 6oz $125.00 for all



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

As the title says, this is a lot of 46 assorted bucktails. Mostly white on white. Various sizes, mostly 1-2oz. See pics for best information. Will not part out. $125 takes all of it. Picked up in Norfolk only. Please email me directly as I do not check this site as often as I used to. [email protected]


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

Sold


----------

